# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  28.02.2014 | МАКС КОРЖ, Одесса | БИЛЕТЫ

## d_night

*Макс Корж - молодой, талантливый исполнитель, битмейкер, выходец из
тусовки MU SKOOL. На данный момент является одним из самых популярных
исполнителей страны, взрывающим столичные клубы своими хитами.*







Родом музыкант из Минска. Состоял в тусовке MU SKOOL. Как и многие другие
представители молодёжи нашего времени, начинал свой творческий путь с
оппозиционного рэпа, причем, звучавшего на белорусском языке, однако
довольно быстро понял, что талант у него в другом. Дело в том, что Макс может
точными и простыми фразами передавать целую гамму мыслей и чувств, которые
близки многим. Да ещё и делать это в очень красивой форме. 

Такая необычная манера исполнения, построенная на смешении электронной
музыки, рэпа и задушевного пения за короткий срок Сделала парня звездой в
Беларуси. И после того, как он объехал практически все клубы своей страны,
вместе с компанией Respect Production Макс начал свой путь к славе в России.

*Обсуждаем событие в соц. сетях:*



*ВХОДНЫЕ БИЛЕТЫ:*
_(есть в наличии)_

*180.00 грн.*

*ПРОДАЖА БИЛЕТОВ:*

----------

